# Norwegian: licence plate



## jancho

Hello. How would you say "licence plate" in Norwegian language? They are two on every car, one in the front and the other one in the back.

suggestion: tillatelsen plate


----------



## OroRojo

Usually we just say "bilskilt", but the formal and official description is "kjennemerke for motorkjøretøy".


----------



## Obil Tu

If the context makes it unambiguous it is also common to simply say "skilt". You would say that transport vehicles in Norway have "grønne skilt".


----------



## oskhen

Obil Tu said:


> You would say that transport vehicles in Norway have "grønne skilt".


 
Or, rather, "grønne skilter"


----------



## Huffameg

oskhen said:


> Or, rather, "grønne skilter"



According to DokPro, you could use "flere skilter" as well as "flere skilt", that is using the singular undetermined form for undetermined plural. This is way it is always done in Nynorsk.


----------



## oskhen

Huffameg said:


> According to DokPro, you could use "flere skilter" as well as "flere skilt", that is using the singular undetermined form for undetermined plural. This is way it is always done in Nynorsk.


 

I think I've only seen "skilter" in plural when it's about the licence plates of cars.


----------



## Huffameg

oskhen said:


> I think I've only seen "skilter" in plural when it's about the licence plates of cars.



Is there any reason why licence plates should have their own conjugation?


----------



## Obil Tu

oskhen said:


> I think I've only seen "skilter" in plural when it's about the licence plates of cars.



I know, I thought about this before posting! "Skilter" does somehow sound right when it's in a car context, but I would never say it otherwise (and I think I would be careful with writing it), so maybe it's as a strange car-related grammatical anomaly...


----------



## Huffameg

Obil Tu said:


> I know, I thought about this before posting! "Skilter" does somehow sound right when it's in a car context, but I would never say it otherwise (and I think I would be careful with writing it), so maybe it's as a strange car-related grammatical anomaly...



No, no! "Skilter" is quite allright, as is "skilt".


----------

